# banded bamboo shark in fresh water tank



## erks (Jan 10, 2011)

*has anyone kept stingrays with african cichlids?*

Has anyone kept stingrays with african cichlids here, saw some stingrays and wondered if they wud make ok tank mates also in the tank is an jardini arrow and 4 electric blue crawfish.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Newbie (Aug 7, 2009)

The rays might get their eyes picked at by the cichlids. And i believe the crawfish will pick on them as well. 
the arrowna is okay because its a mid-high range dweller ei it doesnt go to the bottom of the tank.


----------

